# répondre présent à qch



## Adidi

Hola, 

Quisiera saber cómo se dice *"répondre présent à quelque chose"* en español ! 
"responder presente" ?

Gracias


----------



## totor

Yo pondría *decir presente*; pero dependiendo un poco del contexto, también puedes poner *decir aquí estoy*.


----------



## Adidi

entonces "répondre présent à une manifestation" sería "decir presente *a* o *en* algo" ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Adidi:

Yo diría más bien: apuntarse, asistir, responder a la convocatoria de manifestación.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Adidi said:


> "répondre présent à une manifestation"



Tal vez en este caso particular te convenga *hacerse presente en una manifestación*, Adidi.


----------



## quethibum

*  NUEVA PREGUNTA  *​Hola a todos:

Estos días en la tele durante las transmisiones del mundial de atletismo he escuchado esta frase mil veces_ ont répondu présent_: "les athlètes ont répondu présent", "Rénaud a répondu présent"... no sé si es un _tic de langage_, no me queda muy claro su significado en este contexto y por ello no me queda muy clara su traducción, ("dijeron presente" me suena muy literal) pongo otros ejemplos que he encontrado en medios locales:
Meeting de Sotteville : les athlètes et le public *ont répondu présent*
JO d’hiver 2018 : ceux qui *ont répondu présent*, ceux qui ont déçu, ceux qui ont surpris

¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## totor

Es usual 'dieron el presente', quethibum, más que


quethibum said:


> "dijeron presente"


----------



## quethibum

totor said:


> Es usual '*dieron el presente*',


Gracias totor, pero parece ser un argentinismo 
¡A ver qué opinan los demás!


----------



## totor

quethibum said:


> parece ser un argentinismo


¡Vaya!

Nunca pensé que lo fuera, pero tienes razón.

Tal vez estoy tan acostumbrado a oírlo que lo tomo como universal .


----------



## jprr

Hola, diría sencillamente que los atletos pusieron pecho


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> pusieron pecho


Mmm…

Poner EL pecho (lo que es yo, jamás en la vida escuché 'poner pecho') es algo muy distinto, JP, es animarse a algo y enfrentarlo.


----------



## quethibum

Para no perder la costumbre, creo que me he estado complicando la vida por gusto... tendría que haber empezado buscando "decir presente", que aunque suene a calco, es lo que parece utilizarse. ¡Prometo par la próxima buscar bien antes de preguntar!


----------



## jprr

quethibum said:


> no sé si es un _tic de langage_,


No realmente... y segun el contexto, especialmente en el ámbito del desporte supone:
1) alguien se encuentra frente a un reto / desafío (ganar la final de 100m ... estar en condiciones de actuar ...)
2) ese alguien no cede o pasa turno, *da la cara y cumple sin fallar lo que de él se esperaba*



quethibum said:


> tendría que haber empezado buscando "decir presente",


Claro auque no estoy seguro que sea exactamente lo mismo...


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> 1) algien se encuentra frente a un reto / desafío (ganar la final de 100m ... estar en condiciones de actuar ...)
> 2) ese alguien no ceda o pasa turno, da la cara y cumple sin fallar lo que de él se esperaba


Si es así, entonces


jprr said:


> pusieron EL pecho


está bien, pero es mucho más proactivo que dar o decir presente…


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> pero es mucho más proactivo que dar o decir presente…


Si; por eso dije: _*depende del contexto,*_ como siempre
a veces "decir presente" es la traducción correcta... a falta de frase y contexto, puede ser el caso _*o no* _con :


quethibum said:


> "les athlètes ont répondu présent"


pero en el caso de:


quethibum said:


> "Rénaud a répondu présent"


apostaría que NO


----------



## totor

Si vos lo decís, JP…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Dar el presente" me suena muy escolar -utilizable en otros ámbitos, pero con el sello escolar de cumplir con la asistencia.
"Decir 'presente'" me suena bien, y muy próximo a la idea de "poner el pecho". Si digo que "Messi dijo 'presente'" es porque se destacó en el partido y seguramente lo definió con un gol o, como mínimo, tuvo la actuación destacada que se esperaba de él.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
para mí,  *répondre présent* , en sentido figurado, significa  "être là au moment opportun, ne pas se dérober à une tâche, à une requête".
Se puede traducir por "responder"  "dar la cara" según el contexto.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias a todos por sus opiniones y propuestas.
Si hubiese que traducir mis 2 ejemplos (que ahora veo no significan lo mismo), creo que los términos no serían los mismos, ¿o me equivoco?
_- Meeting de Sotteville : les athlètes et le public _*ont répondu présent - *En este ejemplo entiendo que el público estuvo presente (o "dijo presente") para animar a los atletas, y que los atletas estuvieron presentes para participar de las competiciones; corresponde más o menos a lo que se le respondió a Adidi en su momento (apuntarse, asistir, responder a la convocatoria de manifestación).
_- JO d’hiver 2018 : ceux qui *ont répondu présent*, ceux qui ont déçu, ceux qui ont surpris_ (en el mismo artículo ponen: _Ils étaient attendus, *et ont répondu présent*_)- Este lo entiendo más como que realizaron una buena labor (respondieron al llamado de realizar un buen papel, a tal punto que ganaron medallas), más o menos lo que propone Tina con "responder". "Dar la cara" ya me parece otra cosa, al menos para este caso...


----------



## Poutchinelle

Gévy said:


> Hola Adidi:
> 
> Yo diría más bien: apuntarse, asistir, responder a la convocatoria de manifestación.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Estoy de acuerdo con Gévy.
Según el contexto lo traduciría por apuntarse o bien por participar.
En el caso del deporte, pondría participar.


----------

